# UMMM! Blue Gill/Walleye!



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Caught mixed bag of fish. Cousin with Chain Pickeral, he also caught a Walleye, we caught 30 gills, and 15 Largemouth and one Rock Bass.

Only time I have been annoyed catching Bass....while we were gill fishing with crawlers we kept catching bass, I caught several nice sized bass including one pictured showing my cousin weighing it. Guess...old adage is true....nothing like using live bait. Made me a feast of Walleye/Blue Gill by dipping them in egg and milk and then rolling them in Zatarains Fish Fry, whipped up some buttered noodles, nice little salad and some melons


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

THE POPE said:


> Caught mixed bag of fish. Cousin with Chain Pickeral, he also caught a Walleye, we caught 30 gills, and 15 Largemouth and one Rock Bass.
> 
> Only time I have been annoyed catching Bass....while we were gill fishing with crawlers we kept catching bass, I caught several nice sized bass including one pictured showing my cousin weighing it. Guess...old adage is true....nothing like using live bait. Made me a feast of Walleye/Blue Gill by dipping them in egg and milk and then rolling them in Zatarains Fish Fry, whipped up some buttered noodles, nice little salad and some melons


May we ask roughly where?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Great work and that certainly is a mixed bag! Good eatin' and sounds like a really nice time on the water. I'm also intrigued as to where you were able to get all those species in one body of water. Regardless of where that is awesome. Nicely done! By the way that's a very healthy looking chain!


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> Great work and that certainly is a mixed bag! Good eatin' and sounds like a really nice time on the water. I'm also intrigued as to where you were able to get all those species in one body of water. Regardless of where that is awesome. Nicely done! By the way that's a very healthy looking chain!


Thx, we did have a good time on the water...in fact the guy that patrols the lake pulled up along side us and said...."Looks like u guys are having a really nice time"!
And Lake we were fishing was Lake Cable. Awesome Lake ! Has Largemouth Bass, Walleye, Chain Pickeral, Rock Bass, Blue Gill, Crappie and Perch !!!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

I was thinking that....because it has pickerel....I went to a barn for bands there when I was a teenager....over 50 years ago!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Love Lake Cable. It's private though. My buddy lives on the lake so I go with him.
Patrol guy Bob really patrols that lake hard.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Dave_E said:


> Love Lake Cable. It's private though. My buddy lives on the lake so I go with him.
> Patrol guy Bob really patrols that lake hard.


Your RIGHT about that !!!


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> Great work and that certainly is a mixed bag! Good eatin' and sounds like a really nice time on the water. I'm also intrigued as to where you were able to get all those species in one body of water. Regardless of where that is awesome. Nicely done! By the way that's a very healthy looking chain!


Hey, see your a Steel Head guy, my cousin, guy in pic who caught Chain Pickeral is a fly fisherman also who has caught alot of steelies up in Cleveland and PA.
I have a noodle rod and went a few times with him but couldn't quite get the hang of it.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Great catch, beautiful chain pickerel. Caught one out of north res way back, but not that big. Think those are warmouths though in there, not rockbass. They are similar.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you for sharing! And its a good thing someone does patrol those private lakes. For that reason could very well be why you had such a good day. Regulations are there for our benefits.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Bluegill......tastiest fish of all!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That chain reminds me of fishing a pond when I was very young. Awesome fish.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Zanderis said:


> Bluegill......tastiest fish of all!


Agree 100% !!! Some people love walleye, some perch, others crappie, but I agree.....bluegill is the tastiest ! Panfish Pope !


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

guppygill said:


> Great catch, beautiful chain pickerel. Caught one out of north res way back, but not that big. Think those are warmouths though in there, not rockbass. They are similar.


Think your right, warmouth have approx. 10 spiny fingers on dorsal as this one does. 
Also, I thought I had bass on, they pull very strong just like a gill does.
Catch'em every so often in there.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

THE POPE said:


> Agree 100% !!! Some people love walleye, some perch, others crappie, but I agree.....bluegill is the tastiest ! Panfish Pope !


Skin on? Skin off?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

THE POPE said:


> Agree 100% !!! Some people love walleye, some perch, others crappie, but I agree.....bluegill is the tastiest ! Panfish Pope !


Yep! Amazes me that they aren't sold in truck stop restaurants!


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Zanderis said:


> Skin on? Skin off?


Skin off. I filet them, then make egg/milk batter and dip them in that, then roll them in Zatarains Fish Fry Mix, then bring Wesson Oil to boil in Frying pan and put filets in and cook them on each side till golden brown, does not take long once they hit that hot oil.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Was sharing memories of your brother Dave the other day. Loved golfing and fishing with him. And by the way, my favorite thing to bread fish with is Progresso seasoned bread crumbs.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Was sharing memories of your brother Dave the other day. Loved golfing and fishing with him. And by the way, my favorite thing to bread fish with is Progresso seasoned bread crumbs.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Alan. I don't remember where we launched but I'm pretty sure it was in May when we caught them. Haven't fished there for years so I can't help much. And yes, Dave was always upbeat and fun.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Hi Alan. I don't remember where we launched but I'm pretty sure it was in May when we caught them. Haven't fished there for years so I can't help much. And yes, Dave was always upbeat and fun.


Ok, thx Mick, good fishin !


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Those aren't gills they're redears. Notice the tiny spot of red on gill flap, also the black line on the sides.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

That's a pretty big Chain Pickerel. Sure it's not a small Pike?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Good day of catchin', any way you see it. --Tim


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One memory from my childhood came up real strong. one of my Uncles was an Army lifer, and while stationed in S. Korea married a Korean woman, Aunt Buk Sund. Man! that lady could fry up some fish! For several years I, and my younger Brother, got to spend a couple of weeks with Uncle Lenny and her. They lived in the country outside of Chambersburg, and he was stationed at the Letterkenny Army Depot in south central PA. 

Just about every day we got to shoot guns, hunt groundhogs, or fish! What better time for a kid! There was a lake on the depot that was chock full of fish. My Brother and I would fish off the dock, while my Uncle would take a one man rowboat out. He was interested in bass and trout, we were interested in anything we could catch, which was usually bluegill. But these were bluegill with a capital B! They were the biggest bluegill I have ever seen. Some were nearly the size of a dinner plate! 

We'd keep some, our Uncle would clean them and our Aunt would fry them up. She had some sort of batter/breading that would fry up so crispy and delicious, and the flesh inside was perfectly done and flaky! Some of the best fish I've ever eaten!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Great Memory.


----------

